# Best box? (Columbia Goldblatt DMaster TTech)??



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi!

Can anyone tell me which brands are the best, specially in what respects to
1) box capacity
2) Not needing much mantainance and replacing parts
3) Not inflated price
(Does this exists???)

:thumbup:

PS Have to shipp them to South Americas southest country.. too far:yes:
PS2 What do you think about Drywall Master 10" box ($285) + 72" handle ($180) TOTAL $465 ??
=) PS3 Are really Goldblatt boxes as bad and fragile as its low prize and comments sugest?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Columbia box set*

Happy with the Columbia tools. I use the "Fat Boy" in the 10" which packs more mud than a normal 10". They have a good reputation for good tools.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Drywall Master is a good choice. I don't think that you need the 72" handle. A 42" handle will allow you to reach an 8' ceiling and still be able to get into most closets.

Goldblatt is crap! Remember, you get what you pay for!

I like Drywall Master the best.


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

does a goldblatt handle work on a DM box?
Do you think this could be inteligent choice??


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

guijarrero said:


> does a goldblatt handle work on a DM box?
> Do you think this could be inteligent choice??


Yes the handle will work. 

I would beware of the brake on the Goldblatt handle not performing like a better name brand. If you are thinking about the Goldblatt handle because of price, low price usually equals low quality.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

If I had to choose, it would be the Columbia Fat boy, just got to love the name fat boy.:thumbup:

DM ,makes good stuff too, but I'm not sure if they make a box with a higher filling capacity.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Box handle*

Whats your choice of handle for the boxes 2Buck? The Northstar?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Whats your choice of handle for the boxes 2Buck? The Northstar?


The shop told me to stay away from those other handles,

I have the Colombo Hydrareach, :donatello:thought the shop put the grab on my wallet when I bought it as it was far from cheap, key words far from cheap, the lightest handle on the market I think and very happy with it, 

Stay away from Goldblat is what I heard, I have a DM 7 and 10, colombo 10 and 12


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

I started with a used set of tapetech boxes. They worked REALLY nice. :thumbup: Until they were stolen with all my other stuff! 

Now I have a brand new set of Northstar, that I got a really good deal on. I don't know if it is because they are new, but just don't seem as "smooth" to run. Maybe they just need to be broken in? Also my 8" box puts out way too much mud, probably just needs adjustment. 

If I had to do it again, I would go back to Tapetech, or possibly try Columbia.

I LOVE my tapetech extendable handle, but I have no experience with others.

I would check out ebay, some great deals on there.

scott


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> The shop told me to stay away from those other handles,
> 
> I have the Colombo Hydrareach, :donatello:thought the shop put the grab on my wallet when I bought it as it was far from cheap, key words far from cheap, the lightest handle on the market I think and very happy with it,
> 
> Stay away from Goldblat is what I heard, I have a DM 7 and 10, colombo 10 and 12


I am thinkin that when the Northstar (Adjustar) handle craps out (and they do) I will go with the Columbia. I have big hands and don't like the feel of any of those "skinny" handles.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I am thinkin that when the Northstar (Adjustar) handle craps out (and they do) I will go with the Columbia. I have big hands and don't like the feel of any of those "skinny" handles.


actually with trust from this shop as they never did me wrong, the whole structure of the Columbia was far better they insisted and explained why all the other handles never ranked up, yes that the other handles were cheaper but not as good and what you chose was your choice......

Wonder if our Friendly Neighborhood Columbia Rep: (Aaron) can be convinced we tapers need better Rates:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I am thinkin that when the Northstar (Adjustar) handle craps out (and they do) I will go with the Columbia. I have big hands and don't like the feel of any of those "skinny" handles.


If you get that handle the spring where the piston is is very tight so I rolled on to the hardware shop and changed to a softer spring and let me tell ya she feels, key words:blink: she feels so good


----------



## AARC Drywall (Sep 28, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> Happy with the Columbia tools. I use the "Fat Boy" in the 10" which packs more mud than a normal 10". They have a good reputation for good tools.


We also use Columbia, we have the Fat Boy in 8/10/12 box, and let me tell you there is nothing like them. Columbia for us has been great, easy to get replacement parts, and their equipment lasts...
We get our stuff from West Tech Tool out of Vancouver BC, and they are so knowledgeable, and ship fast....

Columbia is the way to go...spend the money by the best...reep the rewards by having excellent tools, and tools that will preform day in and day out.


----------

